# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  Chest Bot [FREE, Autoit]

## who knows

*Simple Chest Farm Bot!
Updated to 1.2!
NOW FARMS POTIONS AND USABLE WITH ALL RESOLUTIONS!

**If Upgrading:*
You no longer need to bind a movement key.You must use windowed mode now, requires Aero turned on (Windows 7/Vista) 
*About:*
_Made in autoit.__No memory editing or memory searching._ (No "hacking" of the client.)_ Does not use imagesearching,__ so its not 100% reliable.__Can also farm potions from the cauldron, two modes possible, Chest Farm + Potions or Potions only!_ 

*Explanation of Exploit:*

It uses this exploit, which is where you can find a chest pretty consistantly in one of two places:http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...minute-so.html (Hell - act 1 - 16,5k exp + champion mob every 1 minute or so) 

*Hotkeys:*

You can press the key *"0"* to close the bot.You can press the key *"9"* to teleport-> exit game. (Useful for non-botting purposes!) 

*Set Up:*

Be logged into Diablo 3!Use Windowed mode. The bot will resize properly. Make sure Aero is turned on. Windows 7/Vista users.*Pick Quest: ACT I: Legacy of Cain* - *Explore Adria's Basement*.Follow the map until you arrive at Adria's hut, and enter the "hidden" trapdoor thing. Leah mentions it and you go inside.Clear out all the mobs inside, like the unique Captain Daltyn. Pick up the chest if its there.Talk to Leah to complete that portion of the quest.Now, you can either hit Escape -> Leave Game, or Teleport to town, then Escape -> Leave Game.From here, at the main menu, you start the bot. (Click the button on the bot.)Enjoy it as it farms the chests and potions!You can press *0* at any time to close the bot, you may need to alt + tab out of Diablo and hit x then if it doesn't stop on your first try. 

*Changelog:
*1.2:

Changed a few variables to globals for easy modification.Uses custom resolution 800x600.
 Coordinates made assuming Aero enabled. Requires Windowed mode now.Automatically resizes the window.Changed UI slightlyAdded Run Counter, will add to UI in the future.*Added in Potion Farming ability.*Kill hotkey set to 0.
1.1


Code-Cleanup
Added new hotkey, 9, which automatically teleports -> leaves game.
Changed movement key required to 8.
Renamed function, spelling error.
Added an extra second delay for resume game.
Added an extra second delay for loading into the game.
Fixed x to close. (Removed this code by accident in release.)

Edit 5/29/2012: Source is attached, cleaned up the first post.
Edit: 5/29/2012: Updated to 1.1
Edit: 6/01/2012: Updated to 1.2: Potion function and Resolution support!

----------


## sebi321

im so confused, what do you mean by "killed the guy"?

----------


## who knows

> im so confused, what do you mean by "killed the guy"?


Let me a bit more clear then!

Alright so after you've started the game on that quest, and you've gone inside the cellar for the first time Captain Daltyn (or however you spell his name) + a few regular skeletons will spawn near the cauldron. You kill all of these guys and talk to Leah. At that point you get a checkpoint and leave the game. Every time you resume the game from this point, you're inside the cellar.

When you're at that checkpoint part (after killing the Captain, and talking to leah) this bot loots the chests automatically.

----------


## teh1tom

I think they changed the position of this checkpoint cause its near the entrance now and the program cant seem to find its way to anything except a random barrel sometimes.

----------


## who knows

> I think they changed the position of this checkpoint cause its near the entrance now and the program cant seem to find its way to anything except a random barrel sometimes.


Was it working for you previously?

----------


## teh1tom

Well according to exactly what you said I do start my game inside the cellar right next to leah near the way out I dont see how you can start anywhere else.

----------


## projectbarcelona

Could you share the autoit source? Would be interested to see how you're doing it. But great job!

----------


## baphomet58

not working. it seems like the first cursor click isn't working. soon as the game starts up, the cursor moves over to the right, but there's no click. then it moves again, and then it starts worker, but i only end up close to leah and then it quits.

edit: and it is in 1680x1050

----------


## Sonders

perhaps you need to make your desktop-resolution 1680x1050 AND the game resolution the same. didn't try this 'bot' but this is the usual problem with autoit scripts with total coordinates.

----------


## ohboy

1) not opening chest sometimes
2) clicks your heroe stats instead of resuming a game wasting a few mins here
3) really slow, like 3s delay between clicks...

----------


## who knows

> 1) not opening chest sometimes
> 2) clicks your heroe stats instead of resuming a game wasting a few mins here
> 3) really slow, like 3s delay between clicks...


If its not opening the chests I'm sorry  :Frown: 
But it should never be clicking your hero stats, make sure your resolution is the correct one.

The only delays are when starting games, and after you move to the first rock. (Intentional delay there incase you get the really laggy server.)

----------


## who knows

Updated first post I just realized why you guys were having problems, bind your second key of "move" to "w" for the first movement.

----------


## baphomet58

can you post the source please

----------


## RooR8o8

could u also edit the bot so it farms the potion too ?

----------


## Sorroto

> please make that for 1280x1024!!!


 or 1600x900 even
 :Big Grin:  please lower the resolution for some of us! This could be huge!

----------


## jmac321

DO NOT DOWNLOAD THIS! THE OP IS A ******!!!!!!!!!!!

I LOGGED IN TODAY TO MY LEVEL 51 WIZ NAKED AND STRIPPED OF GOLD.

**** you bro seriously

mods delete that link please before this **** keylogs anyone else

----------


## who knows

> DO NOT DOWNLOAD THIS! THE OP IS A ******!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I LOGGED IN TODAY TO MY LEVEL 51 WIZ NAKED AND STRIPPED OF GOLD.
> 
> **** you bro seriously
> 
> 
> 
> mods delete that link please before this **** keylogs anyone else


There is absolutely no keylogging of any kind. If any moderators or administrators doubt this I will PM you the source code.

You, personally, got hacked. Completely unrelated.

----------


## projectbarcelona

> There is absolutely no keylogging of any kind. If any moderators or administrators doubt this I will PM you the source code.
> 
> You, personally, got hacked. Completely unrelated.


Why not just post the source to everyone? What is the downside? Same reason I'm not downloading. Plus I'm not sure how PMing a mod source ensures it's the same source in the exe.

----------


## who knows

> Why not just post the source to everyone? What is the downside? Same reason I'm not downloading. Plus I'm not sure how PMing a mod source ensures it's the same source in the exe.


Theres the source in the main post. The guy is still blatantly lying about it keylogging ANYTHING.

Not to mention, anyone familiar with autoit knows it can be deobfuscated extremely easy, comparing the two would show everyone its the same thing. (Deobfuscated exe vs. Source)

Either way, its posted for everyone.

----------


## projectbarcelona

Good move, thanks for sharing source and good to see that the keylogging claims are just BS

----------


## ohboy

first of all, i really appriciate your effort. thank you, who knows.

however im having a few issues runing this script:
1) notwithstanding of me tottally binding secondary moove kbind to "W", for unknow reason script dont use it properly
i found out that script runs as intended if i manually press W in the just right time (rightafter mouse mooves)
could it be a problem w/ diffrent coding of W on diffrent multy-language keyboard layouts (or smth, donno, im a total noob at this)? any way i can fix it?

2) after pressing "logout" script waits exactly 10s for logging out timer going and then clicks the resume game spot, however due to minor lag (probably) it clicks the area of the "resume game" button while leaving game countdown is still at 1sec - that screws out logging out procces, and character runs to the spot where "resume game" button is expected to be, ruining the cycle...  :Frown: 
could you, please, increase logout w8ing time for 1 more sec, that would fix my #2 issue.

p.s. sorry for my ingrish

----------


## who knows

> first of all, i really appriciate your effort. thank you, who knows.
> 
> however im having a few issues runing this script:
> 1) notwithstanding of me tottally binding secondary moove kbind to "W", for unknow reason script dont use it properly
> i found out that script runs as intended if i manually press W in the just right time (rightafter mouse mooves)
> could it be a problem w/ diffrent coding of W on diffrent multy-language keyboard layouts (or smth, donno, im a total noob at this)? any way i can fix it?
> 
> 2) after pressing "logout" script waits exactly 10s for logging out timer going and then clicks the resume game spot, however due to minor lag (probably) it clicks the area of the "resume game" button while leaving game countdown is still at 1sec - that screws out logging out procces, and character runs to the spot where "resume game" button is expected to be, ruining the cycle... 
> could you, please, increase logout w8ing time for 1 more sec, that would fix my #2 issue.
> ...


Sure thing! Will change right away.

----------


## who knows

Updated to 1.1, hopefully by changing movement binding to a number it should fix multilangual issues! Good luck! Also added a good macro function teleport->exit  :Smile:

----------


## who knows

> please make that for 1280x1024!!!





> or 1600x900 even
>  please lower the resolution for some of us! This could be huge!


This will be coming within the next two days. It will require Windowed mode, and Aero turned on. (Classic may work, or may not.)




> could u also edit the bot so it farms the potion too ?


I will add this in when I do the next update. Seems incredibly simple, actually!
I'll make it its own feature, if you want to just farm potions, or if you want to potions + chest!

----------


## jacburn

is it working as of now?

----------


## battosaiii

Hi, thanks for this. I'll test this tonight.
I scan the Zip :
https://www.virustotal.com/file/dafd...is/1338393218/

=>Worm/Sohanad.aim
=>Trojan.Autoit-124
Its for Autoit, False-Positive. Seems Good, no virus, no keylogger.

----------


## dontospame

Doesn't look like their is a chest in the cellar anymore after the patch. The bot works, there's just nothing for it to loot.

----------


## ohboy

there is a chest
just spawn rates aint that good

got tal rhasha's set helm there today (prolly ~500k worth)

----------


## who knows

> Hi, thanks for this. I'll test this tonight.
> I scan the Zip :
> https://www.virustotal.com/file/dafd...is/1338393218/
> 
> =>Worm/Sohanad.aim
> =>Trojan.Autoit-124
> Its for Autoit, False-Positive. Seems Good, no virus, no keylogger.


Thanks, I didn't know what the website was for virus checking! Everyone can also read the source, to see theres no keylogging of any kind in it.

----------


## who knows

> is it working as of now?


Didn't see your post, what are you asking that works? The bot itself works on 1680x1050, I'm working on an update for any resolution.

----------


## Malaki2030

Hey man, thanks for this. Any chance of getting a version that also opens the caudron for the free mythic healing potion?

----------


## who knows

> Hey man, thanks for this. Any chance of getting a version that also opens the caudron for the free mythic healing potion?


Yes, I'll be working on this today/tomorrow.

----------


## 730332

thanks for this brooo, i need another resolution :[

----------


## longphant

1. Why is the move hotkey set to 8? What is 8 used for?
2. When I want to TP home using "9", do I need to alt tab for it to work or can I press 9 while in game?
3. Is it possible to press 9 while the game is full screen to TP home?
4. Why do you use MouseMove's when you can just MouseClick a location instead? Is it to simulate a real person moving the mouse?

----------


## trendkilla254

I beg of all autoit coders.....

PLEASE USE A LOW RESOLUTION.

Many of Us commoners play on laptops. My highest res is 1366x768. Please can someone code this for the simplest resolution? Square screen centered not stretched 1024x768, that is the most universal. 

Thanks and have a nice day. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## who knows

> I beg of all autoit coders.....
> 
> PLEASE USE A LOW RESOLUTION.
> 
> Many of Us commoners play on laptops. My highest res is 1366x768. Please can someone code this for the simplest resolution? Square screen centered not stretched 1024x768, that is the most universal. 
> 
> Thanks and have a nice day. 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2





> so where is for 1280x1024??





> thanks for this brooo, i need another resolution :[


 
Again, I am working on an 800x600 (universal in other words) with Aero. I had to re-do the locations so its taking a little while! It should be out soon, promise!







> 1. Why is the move hotkey set to 8? What is 8 used for?
> 2. When I want to TP home using "9", do I need to alt tab for it to work or can I press 9 while in game?
> 3. Is it possible to press 9 while the game is full screen to TP home?
> 4. Why do you use MouseMove's when you can just MouseClick a location instead? Is it to simulate a real person moving the mouse?


1.If you go back a page or two, a guy was having trouble using multilangual keyboards. I switched it to a universal key, a number. He doesn't have problems with it anymore. Eight, as far as I can tell, does nothing within Diablo 3. Numpad 8, on the other hand, I believe makes your character do an emote.

2.Let me check the code...no actually, you can be alt-tabbed and hit 9 (you dont need the bot running for this feature) and it will check for diablo 3 and "tab" to it. It wont tab-back into diablo 3 to leave the game, after teleporting, but I could add that if necessary. Also you can be in-game the whole time and it works fine. I hope I answered your question.

3.If you're full screen yes it should work. The only issue is the "leave game" part; as that uses a mouse coordinate. If your full screen is bigger than 1680x1050, it would miss the "leave game" button.

4.For the first movement, thats so that regardless of lag, the character will run into that wall (to guarantee its always in that position for the next few clicks) using pure mouse clicks can occasionally, like from anywhere in 1/6 to 1/20 of the times come up about 1-2 seconds short.

On the note of MouseClick/MouseMove:

MouseMove IS Mouseclick, fundamentally. The only difference is that the function MouseClick also adds a hardware click at the end of its movement. I use movement only in a couple places (like when I don't want it to click, see explanation in question #4)

Take care, update should be coming soon  :Smile:

----------


## Triggy

It dosnt loot the chest that spawns up in the corner of the room. Just walk to a table and front and back and then it tp to town.  :Frown: 

Edit: It misses all chests. It only takes the cauldron :/

----------


## who knows

> It dosnt loot the chest that spawns up in the corner of the room. Just walk to a table and front and back and then it tp to town. 
> 
> Edit: It misses all chests. It only takes the cauldron :/


It missed the chest up top? Hmm, as I work on this update I'll check the issue. Thanks for reporting it, hopefully I can fix this quickly.

----------


## Triggy

> It missed the chest up top? Hmm, as I work on this update I'll check the issue. Thanks for reporting it, hopefully I can fix this quickly.


It misses both for me, and i only get white items and some gold. Maybe its nerfed?

----------


## captaincannibal

This works in fullscreen. If its missing the chests for you, switch to fullscreen and set the appropriate resolution. Fixed the problem for me.

----------


## who knows

Updated! Now you must use windowed mode, and it will change to 800x600 automatically, ALL RESOLUTIONS CAN USE THIS NOW! The coordinates assume Aero is turned on, so there might be slightly off behavior on classic mode/Windows XP. 

Also added in potion farming behavior!
_
1.2
Changed a few variables to globals for easy modification.
Uses custom resolution 800x600. 
Coordinates made assuming Aero enabled.
Requires Windowed mode now.
Automatically resizes the window.
Changed UI slightly
Added Run Counter, will add to UI in the future.
Added in Potion Farming ability.
Kill hotkey set to 0.

_

----------


## inf3kted

cheers works like a charm

----------


## malpa997

Well whats windowed mode
What is aero ?

I just downloaded the program unziped it turned it on. It just walkin in the corner of the cellar. The first move it does is hitting leah.

----------


## who knows

> Well whats windowed mode
> What is aero ?
> 
> I just downloaded the program unziped it turned it on. It just walkin in the corner of the cellar. The first move it does is hitting leah.


Aero is the glassy-looking effect Windows Vista and Windows 7 use. 

Windowed mode can be found inside of Diablo 3: 


Hit Escape in-gameClick OptionsUnder "Display" click WindowedClick Apply or Accept. Say confirm changes when the dialog pops up.





> cheers works like a charm


Good to hear it!

----------


## malpa997

> Aero is the glassy-looking effect Windows Vista and Windows 7 use. 
> 
> Windowed mode can be found inside of Diablo 3: 
> 
> 
> Hit Escape in-gameClick OptionsUnder "Display" click WindowedClick Apply or Accept. Say confirm changes when the dialog pops up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Can it work in a back ground ?

----------


## inf3kted

Sometimes it misses the chest 

Anyway to fix

----------


## who knows

> Sometimes it misses the chest 
> 
> Anyway to fix


Which one? Sometimes it will miss the chests due to the occasional delay from the different servers, in those cases its hard to really "fix"

----------


## inf3kted

> Which one? Sometimes it will miss the chests due to the occasional delay from the different servers, in those cases its hard to really "fix"


Oh i see 

Both chests on certain occasions haven't really babysit it much

----------


## malpa997

only 1 out of 5 times that the chest is in the map,it actually opens it. Misses the health potion on most occasions as well

----------


## who knows

> only 1 out of 5 times that the chest is in the map,it actually opens it. Misses the health potion on most occasions as well


This is odd! Other people seem to have no issue and others have lots! I wonder whats going on :/ 

I know that around 20% of the time there are certain more "laggy" servers that cause a longer delay which throws off the sync completely. But to hear of only 20% success has me worried. I'll give it a pass-over look again tonight or tomorrow to see if I can't smoothen it out.

Thank you for the feedback!

----------


## malpa997

No problem Thank you for posting this and hope to be able to use it soon  :Smile:

----------


## who knows

> Oh i see 
> 
> Both chests on certain occasions haven't really babysit it much


Thanks for the notification.




> Thank you. Can it work in a back ground ?



If you mean can you run the bot in the background, yes. It doesn't have to sit on top of diablo 3. 
But you can't have diablo 3 minimized and have this work at the same time.







> No problem Thank you for posting this and hope to be able to use it soon


Just to be sure, do you have it setup properly?

----------


## malpa997

there wasnt much to setup as far as i understand

Make sure the aero is enabled and that it was in windowed mode. I tried every resolution there is. I also set the move key to be under 8. Am I missing anything ?

----------


## malpa997

the bot spawns where it should be it just doesnt hit anything properly.

----------


## lesamourai

Not too close for me.

On v1.1, W bound to move and res 1680x1050, mouse moves over (1571, 494) but doesnt hit W to move. All subsequent clicks are erroneous.

On v1.2, it walks to right in front of the cauldron, clicks far north-east of it, but still enough to release the potion. Click on potion is dead-on. Then it walks east then north, clicks JUST to the right of the middle chest and clicks around the table (walking all the way around it), then walks toward the northern chest. Misses all of those clicks completely (just south), finally ending up a meter in front of the northern chest. Then TP's and leaves. This happens with all desktop resolutions (1080p downto 1024x76 :Cool: .

It looks to me like the clicks are 30-50 pixels too far north-east. I'm not sure how it is that lots of people have it working properly.

----------


## who knows

> Not too close for me.
> 
> On v1.1, W bound to move and res 1680x1050, mouse moves over (1571, 494) but doesnt hit W to move. All subsequent clicks are erroneous.
> 
> On v1.2, it walks to right in front of the cauldron, clicks far north-east of it, but still enough to release the potion. Click on potion is dead-on. Then it walks east then north, clicks JUST to the right of the middle chest and clicks around the table (walking all the way around it), then walks toward the northern chest. Misses all of those clicks completely (just south), finally ending up a meter in front of the northern chest. Then TP's and leaves. This happens with all desktop resolutions (1080p downto 1024x76.
> 
> It looks to me like the clicks are 30-50 pixels too far north-east. I'm not sure how it is that lots of people have it working properly.


This was extremely helpful, I'll do a polish pass soon. I believe in 1.1 I changed the movement key to a number, so w doesn't work. (Only version 1.0)

----------


## onepiece12

Realy awesome bot! Just fix the chest and add the chest in act4 and your in business! Also, do we a have chance to get ban for using it?

----------


## naggerman

why does it try to look at my characters info and nothing else it never goes to the chest or even resume the game for that matter

----------


## naggerman

double post accident

----------


## who knows

> why does it try to look at my characters info and nothing else it never goes to the chest or even resume the game for that matter


I'm not sure what you mean, could you explain it clearer?

----------


## skipper2k

Something about this is messed up - it seems the bot is refusing to actually resize the window (I am running 1600x900 windowed mode) - rather than resize the game window to 800x600 and place it at coordinates 0,0 as it instructed in the code, the bot simply just starts without resizing the window and clicks the coordinate where it thinks the button to start the game should be; however, since the window is not properly resized and is still centered on my screen, the bot simply ends up clicking my desktop to the left of the window. I can't figure out how to get it to resize the Diablo 3 window properly. It's quite frustrating.

----------


## bshardan

Hi, bot would work great..however it always misses chests and doesnt click at the right points. It's really good about getting the potions, but the positions where the mouse clicks after grabbing the potion are way off.. I'm sure aero is turned on and all that jaz..any ideas?

----------


## bshardan

Also your gui window (that asks chest/potion farm) doesn't close when you click on its "x" to close window.

----------


## who knows

> Hi, bot would work great..however it always misses chests and doesnt click at the right points. It's really good about getting the potions, but the positions where the mouse clicks after grabbing the potion are way off.. I'm sure aero is turned on and all that jaz..any ideas?


Are you using a different client than English? Its looking for the "Diablo III" name of the program. That could be your issue

Also in terms of x not closing, use the hotkey.

----------


## dementian

Similar problem with those above, the bot grabs the potion fine and goes through the cycle of leaving and joining back in flawlessly, but it doesn't click on the chests that are there. It generally clicks past them, or a tad to the right. It path finds its way to the correct areas, but can't seem to click on the chests themselves. Am running at 1600 x 900, and it seems to be re-sizing correctly, just doesn't click on the chests.

----------


## Kikipaz

cant seem to make it work  :Frown:

----------


## inf3kted

Wish it worked with longer load times  :Frown: 

I'm running 5 other clients so bot messes up due to the load times

----------


## who knows

> cant seem to make it work





> Similar problem with those above, the bot grabs the potion fine and goes through the cycle of leaving and joining back in flawlessly, but it doesn't click on the chests that are there. It generally clicks past them, or a tad to the right. It path finds its way to the correct areas, but can't seem to click on the chests themselves. Am running at 1600 x 900, and it seems to be re-sizing correctly, just doesn't click on the chests.


I will be working on an update that will hopefully fix all the present issues people are having, or at the very least reduce them. Expect a release tomorrow.

Also,




> Wish it worked with longer load times 
> 
> I'm running 5 other clients so bot messes up due to the load times


I will add-in a user-changeable delay, just for you!  :Smile:

----------


## intothefantasy

hmm to me is working well in the sense of click the correct chest etc..but my problem is i dun have a large pickup gold yard...which makes the bot wont pick up those money and just leave after click on the chest...btw is the any way to pickup those magic equipment as well?

----------


## inf3kted

> I will be working on an update that will hopefully fix all the present issues people are having, or at the very least reduce them. Expect a release tomorrow.
> 
> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> I will add-in a user-changeable delay, just for you!


thanks D:

a

----------


## iFarmer

For how long do you guys keep this running?

----------


## naggerman

> I'm not sure what you mean, could you explain it clearer?


after i do all the steps in the list i go and start up bot and it clicks on my hero to pull up the stats about them and then just mouse over the details

----------


## ohboy

> after i do all the steps in the list i go and start up bot and it clicks on my hero to pull up the stats about them and then just mouse over the details


that's because logout delay is too short for you, so script tries to press a resume game button before it even appears on screen

changable delay most likely fill fix it for you

----------


## ohboy

for now u can try to tune video option for max perfomance, it may probably decrease logout lag

----------


## naggerman

> that's because logout delay is too short for you, so script tries to press a resume game button before it even appears on screen
> 
> changable delay most likely fill fix it for you


well also i forced clicked resume game once and it auto left and went back to the stats again

----------


## Deecue

I've sat here and watched this bot for a bit. It sucks. There were 2 chests that it straight up ignored and went all around without even opening... And it NEVER picks up the potion from the cauldron.

----------


## JokA666

The idea is sound enough but using definite co-ords usually leads to a ban as it is easily traceable (always clicks exact same place), so I would suggest a slight change with a little randomisation which protects you just a little bit more




> ;Chest 1
> MouseClick("left", Random(1425, 1487), Random(306, 34, 1)
> $rndnumber = Random(1609, 2364)
> Sleep($rndnumber)


this is a part of a script I use for my own AU3 bot for farming potions and gold from adria cellar (cauldron & chests) the only thing I don't have working atm is picking up loot (still kind of a nub with pixel color etc..)

Randomisation has saved my ass in botting in a number of games (either that or luck), and not using general public bots for simple things  :Wink:

----------


## who knows

> The idea is sound enough but using definite co-ords usually leads to a ban as it is easily traceable (always clicks exact same place), so I would suggest a slight change with a little randomisation which protects you just a little bit more
> 
> 
> 
> this is a part of a script I use for my own AU3 bot for farming potions and gold from adria cellar (cauldron & chests) the only thing I don't have working atm is picking up loot (still kind of a nub with pixel color etc..)
> 
> Randomisation has saved my ass in botting in a number of games (either that or luck), and not using general public bots for simple things


I've been working on another project and I've got loot pickup working pretty much 80% of the time, I'll be adding it to this bot soon. Thanks for the tip about random coordinates. Once I release an update you can check the source to see how I did it.

----------


## fuegomansix

Just to let you know or see if it helps out at all. in update 1.2 everything works great.... except that all the clicks that happen after the cauldron and picking up the potion are all to much to the right. It never clicks the chests at all. My character gets stuck behind the table in the room on the right side right next to the chest.

----------


## HappyChen

Possible to share with me , I at Thailand holiday when back to hotel I try lol

----------


## Invincible05

Mine just clicks change quest and wiggles the mouse...any suggestions?

----------


## AznRico

> Just to let you know or see if it helps out at all. in update 1.2 everything works great.... except that all the clicks that happen after the cauldron and picking up the potion are all to much to the right. It never clicks the chests at all. My character gets stuck behind the table in the room on the right side right next to the chest.


This happens with mine as well

----------


## treetops422

worked the first time i ran it now, now it passes the potion and doesnt click chest

----------


## certa0

800x600 windows aero 0 Movement speed inferno, Bot doesn't pick anything up and I die on the elite.

----------


## who knows

> 800x600 windows aero 0 Movement speed inferno, Bot doesn't pick anything up and I die on the elite.


You didn't follow the guide properly, you need to kill the elite first, talk to leah, then exit that game and start the bot at -this- point. The room will be empty.

----------


## ggasa

Not working.
- Worked fine in hell difficulty and isnt getting the right coordinates for inferno difficulty
- Also i noticed that it does not grab loot from top center chest, but it picks up top left loot.

----------


## sangphung

"who knows"

I'm having a little problem it doesn't really move to the top left chest. or click on chest
it click cauldron fine. but about the chest it doesn't seem to click on it.,

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

Does anyone know if the chest is "fixed" and if MF/GF affects it anymore?

----------


## who knows

> Does anyone know if the chest is "fixed" and if MF/GF affects it anymore?


Chests aren't affected by MF, they are affected by GF still I believe. Check the 1.0.3 patch notes, it states it there.

----------


## raakall

The bot doesnt properly resize diablo 3 .

What can i do?

----------


## p3rsian

hey i was wondering if u could update this to make it some what like your gear swap so we can pick different resolutions or can u make it in 1680x1050 please reason I ask is because many people seem to be asking for different sizes and since your gear swap seems to be running like a charm might help with this and I am having some trouble the tool isn't resizing the game for me and it keeps clicking on the top left hand side of the screen around the resume key and not the resume key off between resume and character portrate misses all the time I try to give it a kick start and push it for the bot goes into the area moves around the girl Leah and tps to town and walks to I dono I just gave up at this point lol help? Please

----------


## Deadmau585

I dont know if he stopped work on this or not, but it misses chests, misses gold, misses most everything lol. idk man...

----------

